# Spam= strafbar?



## Kakashi (11 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

in einem Forum wurde vor ein paar Tagen eine Art Spamattacke veranstaltet, ich persönlich habe gerade mal 4 Beiträge geschrieben, in denen gerade mal ein ausgedachtes Gerücht enthalten war, mehr hab ich nicht geschrieben, nun hatte das Forum geschlossen und fast 100 User gesperrt, und will nun alle Daten an die Polizei oder einen Anwalt geben? Ist Spam denn wirklich verboten? Und vor allem dürfen sie Spam in einer so geringer Menge von einer einzelnen Person an die Polizei melden? Da ich kein Thema zu solch einem Fall gefunden habe, hab ich eben dieses eröffnet, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mich aufklären bzw. mir helfen.


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spam= strafbar?*

Was meinst du mit Spam? Das Fluten von Foren mit Beiträgen, die dort unbrauchbar/unerwünscht sind, dürfte wohl kaum eine Straftat sein und die Polizei hat da nichts mit zu tun. Wenn der Forenbetreib meint, sich schadlos halten zu müssen, muss er das zivil hinsichtlich Schadenersatz ausfechten. Doch dazu braucht es i. d. R. einen definierten Schaden. Anders verhält sich das mit z. B. einer DoS-Attacke, doch davon schreibst du ja nichts.


----------



## Kakashi (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spam= strafbar?*

eben, ich denke, dass meine 4 beiträge spam keine straftat sind, und falls die das doch irgendwie weitergeben, dann sollen sie eben meine beiträge nochmal genau ansehen

bei anderen leuten ist es sicher problematischer, da diese beleidigungen gepostet haben, oder perverse bilder posteten, oder zitiert haben, eine regelrechte forenflutung haben manche betrieben


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spam= strafbar?*



Kakashi schrieb:


> bei anderen leuten ist es sicher problematischer, da diese beleidigungen gepostet haben, oder perverse bilder posteten, oder zitiert haben, eine regelrechte forenflutung haben manche betrieben


Ohne  dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber  warum hast du in einem solchen Umfeld
gepostet?  Wenn du dann erst  mal in den  Generalverdacht gerätst, ist das zumindest
 nicht so ungewöhnlich, nach dem Motto "mitgegangen, mitgefangen, mitgehangen"


----------



## Kakashi (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spam= strafbar?*

das frag ich mich gerade selber:roll: :-? im prinzip war ich da aus langeweile dabei, trotzdem finde ich nicht, dass die alle auf einmal abstempeln können, manche haben nicht mal was gepostet und sind betroffen, manche denken auch, das sei nur zur abschreckung, aber ich weiß nicht:-?


----------

